# Verzeichnis auslesen



## gavanaa (11. August 2004)

Hiho, 

bin ein blutiger Anfänger in Sachen Java. 
Bin gerade dabei eine Gallerie zu programmieren. Und dafür muss ich die Bilder in einem Verzeichnis auslesen. 

D.h. ich hab ein Verzeichnis voller Bilder. So, jetzt muss ich erstmal zählen wieviel bilder hier drin sind und mittels eines arrays die Namen der Bilder auslesen (die anzahl in einem Integer und die Namen in einem String speichern). 

Und da ich wirklich gar keinen Schimmer habe, wie das geht, noch es geschafft habe etwas im Internet zu finden, brauch ich jetzt unbedingt eure Hilfe! (und bittebittebittebittebitte wenns geht Idiotensicher  (ich arbeite erst seit 3 Tagen mit Java)... ) 


vielen  vielen vielen vielen DANK!


----------



## Peter Bönnen (12. August 2004)

Von mir gibt's nen idiotensicheren Hinweis:

```
import java.io.File;
...
File directory = new File("C:\\Das\\Verzeichnis\\mit\\den\\Bildern");
String[] dateinamen = directory.list();
int anzahl = dateinamen.length; //Anzahl der Dateien (auch Unterverzeichnisse zählen als eine Datei)
```
Wenn wirklich noch andere Dateien oder Verzeichnisse außer Bilder in dem Verzeichnis sind, musst du dich vielleicht noch mal mit der Klasse FilenameFilter beschäftigen.

Peter


----------



## gavanaa (12. August 2004)

vielen vielen dank


----------

